# Hotel-Based Quarantine Period Extended to Ten Days for Arriving Passengers



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines *​ 
*United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines  *​ 
*May 10, 2021 *​ 
*Health Alert: Hotel-Based Quarantine Period Extended for Arriving Passengers*
​Effective until further notice, arriving passengers must spend the first 10 days of the mandatory 14-day quarantine period in a certified quarantine hotel. You must have a confirmed booking at one of these hotels in advance of your arrival in the Philippines. 

*Actions to Take:*


For more information, see Inter-Agency Task Force Resolution No. 111 on the Philippine Official Gazette website.
Monitor the Philippine Department of Health website and the Embassy’s COVID-19 webpage for updated information about conditions in the Philippines.
 
*Assistance:*


U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes we have had to increase the days of our already booked quarantine hotel for the end of this month. It's all a bit confusing as is it 9 nights equals 10 days or 10 nights which would be check out on the 11th day.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Yes we have had to increase the days of our already booked quarantine hotel for the end of this month. It's all a bit confusing as is it 9 nights equals 10 days or 10 nights which would be check out on the 11th day.


Sounds good Gary and I hope all goes well and nice to hear you are returning. It's terrible hot lately get ready I nearly forgot about how dangers of working out in the yard and so I lost a little too much water and became dehydrated or I was sweating too much so I had to buy some drinks to keep me hydrated and also vitamin C capsules, I'm going to avoid back yard work for a while or at least get what I need done on cloudy days or early in the morning.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

About died from the heat when we visited this time of year 2 years ago.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't suffer during the hot season last year but got quite uncomfortable during June as the humidity went up.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

with all your money why not hire a yard guy. then you won't get dehydrated . hahahaha

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> with all your money why not hire a yard guy. then you won't get dehydrated . hahahaha
> 
> Art


We have In-laws help us, but the point I was trying to make is that I thought I was fine and the heat didn't seem to bother me but it turned out much later that I was wrong.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ignorant question maybe but business people that want to zip in for a quick face to face, I guess can't be done and they'd have to kill 14 days prior to meeting anybody. Never really considered that aspect. That's another big economy killer. Pre-covid those planes weren't all tourists.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

troypoint said:


> Really all this quarantine issues are troubling a lot. Don't know when this pandemic will be over and we will beck to our normal.😞


Welcome to the forum Troypoint, even those of us living here have no clue when this will be over and lack of vaccine will only make it worse, I think only 2% of the population has recieved their vaccine and 106 million citizens.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Troypoint, even those of us living here have no clue when this will be over and lack of vaccine will only make it worse, I think only 2% of the population has recieved their vaccine and 106 million citizens.


There's probably more filipinos been vaccinated abroad than in their own country.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I live in florida and it really gets hot through the summer months. Our humidity level is around 90% everyday here through the heated month. I can't take that heat anymore. I stay in the air condition areas. hahahha

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary D

Did you find the hotels charging more money for the quarantine stay then the regular charge?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey gary D
> 
> Did you find the hotels charging more money for the quarantine stay then the regular charge?
> 
> art


We are staying in Subic and I think its about 30k including food and pickup from Clarke. One hotel we approached wanted 4 k just for the pickup.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

How long of the stay is it for the 30,000 php?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> How long of the stay is it for the 30,000 php?
> 
> art


It's all a bit confusing because they can't decide what 10 days is. They seem to interchange days and night randomly, even in the same paragraph. The total cost is 33k for 10 night's including food and airport pickup.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

Is this at a 5 star hotel for 33k?????? hahahhahahahaha


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> Is this at a 5 star hotel for 33k?????? hahahhahahahaha


As I'm only going to be seeing the inside of a room for 10 days the star rating is immaterial. Its a 3-star.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> As I'm only going to be seeing the inside of a room for 10 days the star rating is immaterial. Its a 3-star.


I wonder what reality will be once actually there, if really stuck 10 days or how restricted you are during the stay.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hotel quarantine day one, speaking to our barangay captain we have to do another 14 days home quarantine when we get out. As with all Philippines hotels the room vaguely resembles the photos on the website, well would have about 20 years ago when it first opened. The food is uninspiring, rice every meal, just had our first food panda and its only day one. That was expensive and not great. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Hotel quarantine day one, speaking to our barangay captain we have to do another 14 days home quarantine when we get out. As with all Philippines hotels the room vaguely resembles the photos on the website, well would have about 20 years ago when it first opened. The food is uninspiring, rice every meal, just had our first food panda and its only day one. That was expensive and not great. Interesting times ahead.


Wow? I thought once you arrive it's only 10 days in Manila and then 4 more days quarantine in your barangay.

I can't do rice every meal, I think many restaurants, unsure of Manila, have their own more affordable delivery service, I ordered a couple times from McDonald's and Shakeys and the delivery costs were only 40 pesos but I did tip higher.

Welcome back Gary, hope to hear more about your stay


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Wow? I thought once you arrive it's only 10 days in Manila and then 4 more days quarantine in your barangay.
> 
> I can't do rice every meal, I think many restaurants, unsure of Manila, have their own more affordable delivery service, I ordered a couple times from McDonald's and Shakeys and the delivery costs were only 40 pesos but I did tip higher.
> 
> Welcome back Gary, hope to hear more about your stay


 It seems every barangay has its own take on what it required in the way of quarantine. At least I'll have things to do once we get home, like fix everything that the family has broken whilst we have been away.


----------

